# Help with acne on Ostarine :(



## Doc1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi on about week 3 of Cardarine/Ostarine, and just as am cin really good gains I have started getting bad spots on my back ,some on my face and the back of my head and neck  looks like I need to stop my cycle am gutted !  anything I can take along with cycle to stop the acne ? Thanks in advance


----------



## jcb jones (Sep 7, 2018)

Ask your doctor to refer you to a consultant , they are the only ones who can prescribe Ro accutane now, best acne treatment ever


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Doc1 said:


> Hi on about week 3 of Cardarine/Ostarine, and just as am cin really good gains I have started getting bad spots on my back ,some on my face and the back of my head and neck  looks like I need to stop my cycle am gutted !  anything I can take along with cycle to stop the acne ? Thanks in advance


 Accutane is readily available from most source sites, but might be worth trying a course of Vitamin A tablets @ 10,000 iu a day.


----------



## mark84 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you're after a natural treatment that actually works I really recommend tea tree oil, get the pure stuff, it's readily available on ebay etc, little bottle won't cost much, will last you lots of cycles and I'd say will reduce the amount of breakouts by half or more. Put it on, count to ten, wash off with water


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

mark84 said:


> If you're after a natural treatment that actually works I really recommend tea tree oil, get the pure stuff, it's readily available on ebay etc, little bottle won't cost much, will last you lots of cycles and I'd say will reduce the amount of breakouts by half or more. Put it on, count to ten, wash off with water


 Glad it worked for you but tea tree oil did nothing for me, and maybe okay for face but not exactly easy to apply if acne appears on your back or in your hair


----------

